# Fitting a top box to a b644



## devjb (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello all,

I have a large topbox which i attach to the roof rack on my car. The topbox is attached via U shaped mounts that fasten around the roof bars and are tighten inside the box.

My question is how can I use this topbox on our old 1994 Hymer. Does anyone make (cheap) horizontal roof bars and how do they fasten to the Hymers' roof. Do they clamp around the aluminium edge seals, or are they bonded (sikkafkex?) to the flat roof. 

I don't need a rear ladder, as i prefer removable telescopic extending ladder to gain access to the roof. 

Any advice gratefully received

Thanks

John


----------



## wheeltrim (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi John,
I also have a 644 and needed to fit a top box;With limited space due to solars and vents I had some made to my measurements at the local blacksmith/engineer.He used lightweight non-slip plate as feet because they have a good surface to "key" to the bonding agent,Sikaflex in this case as I didn't want to drill the roof!!He made the rails from square tube,they have been on the roof for 3 years,no problems so far.Total cost £45,a job well done!!Hope this useful to you.

Regards,
Alan.


----------



## devjb (Dec 16, 2010)

Alan,

Many thanks for the swift reply. That sounds ideal. I don't like the idea of clamping roof bars to the edge strips. I have an old set of roof bars off a Nissan Xtrail that bolted down to flat plates on the car roof. Maybe i can just get some flat mounts made, to accept these. Never having used Sikaflex, is good to know it is upto the job.

Thanks

John


----------

